# Rotala sp. 'Caterpillar' flower



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

So as I was collecting plants to move indoors for the winter, and I noticed Rotala sp. 'Caterpillar' in bloom. The 'Caterpillar' is just Rotala sp. 'Mini Butterfly' that has reverted back to the 'Green'. Well, interestingly, the 'Caterpillar' produces a white flower.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That is quite interesting that the flowers are white. I wonder if they would be if grown in stronger light or if it's some consequence of the mutation. I remember growing some _L. aromatica_ that had flowers that were purplish outside but white after I brought them in.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

I've had the L. aromatica differences too. I have the 'Mini Butterfly' that this one morphed from, but it didn't flower for me this year. I'll have to keep an eye on it now that its indoors and see if it changes.

Which species of Rotala have white flowers with a similar infloresence?


----------

